# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Not seeing embedded videos

## Ky Slim

New PC and I'm not seeing the videos that are embedded in the threads or in the social groups, like Song-a-week. It's just a blank area where the video is and nothing happens when clicked on.  In the blogs, like Mandolin Mondays, the video shows as a black box but nothing happens when clicked on.  I'm guessing this is a security thing with my new pc add ons or something but can't find it.  Any ideas?   thanks in advance

----------


## Simon DS

Browser problem or something to do with the program, Flash? 
Try Firefox?

I get the blank box on a lot of the older embedded vids on song-a-week, newer ones are fine, it’s maybe because those vids are no longer on the users’ YouTube accounts? I assume it’s different from your issue.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

> New PC and I'm not seeing the videos that are embedded in the threads or in the social groups, like Song-a-week. It's just a blank area where the video is and nothing happens when clicked on.  In the blogs, like Mandolin Mondays, the video shows as a black box but nothing happens when clicked on.  I'm guessing this is a security thing with my new pc add ons or something but can't find it.  Any ideas?   thanks in advance


Sorry, missed this one. Not sure what might be the issue. You might try disabling your firewall or virus protection that came with your new PC and then see if the videos show up, but do turn it back on once you test.

----------


## GrooverMcTube

I frequently get the black screen on embedded videos.  

I generally view the Café in Internet Explorer.  If I copy the URL and paste it into Firefox, I can view the video there.  Not computer-savvy enough to dissect the problem though.  

Some posters embed + paste the link.  That way the link works even if the embedded video is black,  Oftentimes, however the embedded video does show up in IE.

----------

Simon DS

----------


## Simon DS

Oops, now I seem to have the same problem. 

IPhone X just upgraded to 15.1 using Safari, Firefox or chrome. And with the following link I can see blank spaces for all the YouTube Vids, each of the different browsers. The SoundCloud links are fine, I see an image on the page.
https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/g...e=7&do=discuss

I've tried removing Advert plus content blockers, I deleted all the cookies, and change the preferred language to American English (!), nothing seems to work. It's something to do with the browsers and how they interpret the YouTube links and iPhone 15.1
I have an old iPad with no problems, but YouTube has been doing some strange things in the last couple of days.

Any ideas?

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

> Oops, now I seem to have the same problem. 
> 
> IPhone X just upgraded to 15.1 using Safari, Firefox or chrome. And with the following link I can see blank spaces for all the YouTube Vids, each of the different browsers. The SoundCloud links are fine, I see an image on the page.
> https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/g...e=7&do=discuss
> 
> I've tried removing Advert plus content blockers, I deleted all the cookies, and change the preferred language to American English (!), nothing seems to work. It's something to do with the browsers and how they interpret the YouTube links and iPhone 15.1
> I have an old iPad with no problems, but YouTube has been doing some strange things in the last couple of days.
> 
> Any ideas?


I can confirm you need to embed your videos differently than you currently are in order for them to work correctly. That works sometimes, and sometimes it doesn't, and it doesn't on phones, but will in a desktop browsers, sometimes, at least the two I checked. But the problem is more than that. This is all explained in the link below, and you'll noticed the videos that were inserted there over 10 years ago are still visible. Instead of trying to figure this all out at once, please study this below so you can begin to insert YouTube videos correctly. Easiest, use the main video inserting link for YouTube videos, not the YouTube specific button. You'll save yourself time and effort in doing 

https://mandolincafe.com/forum/threa...o-Videos-Redux

----------


## Simon DS

Hello. And thanks for the rapid reply. 
I can confirm that I post my vids using the highly recommended Advanced button and a truncated YouTube link exactly in the way described in the link that you have kindly posted, and because they are posted on the Song A Week forum I get feed back on the visibility of each one, usually within the hour  -the system works great for pasting these links. ( about 250 vids so far.   :Smile:   )

----------

